# Music Discovery Thread



## Vipera Magnifica (Dec 30, 2010)

Not to be confused with a music recommendation thread - This is a thread for sharing new music you have "discovered", or if you just started listening to a band or artist.

NOTE: This is _not_ a "What are you listening to?" thread. Don't treat it as such.

Some bands I recently started listening to:
A Perfect Circle
Chevelle
Audioslave
Sonata Arctica
Rage Against the Machine


----------



## Fireworks (Dec 30, 2010)

I got literally like 120 albums over the winter break from all the 2010 top albums lists as well as completed discogs from some bands and got some other stuff I've been meaning to check out for a long while now. Biggest discoveries so far:

*Cursive* - amazing punk and emo-influenced indie band (the first few albums of which were actually more raw and emo; and I'm talking about real emo, not shitty pop-punk bands), although tons of gateway bands were required for me to be able to get into them; _The Ugly Organ_ is a mindblowing album

*Deerhunter* - just brilliant stuff, _Microcastle_ is my favourite album from them currently

*Green Carnation* - _The Quiet Offspring_ is an essential prog metal album

*Butterfly Explosion* - their debut from this year, _Lost Trails_, is awesome (they also released 2 EPs); they remind me of Slowdive a lot, some have even described them as "My Bloody Valentine meets M83 meets Sigur Rós" which is what originally got me interested, and in retrospect that description is quite accurate as well

*Cult Of Luna* - got _Somewhere Along The Highway_ from them after seeing everyone talk about it everywhere as "5/5", "what state of mind must one be in, in order to write something like this?", "best album ever?", etc.; expected to hear sludge, and was blown away by prog metal done well, with some excellent atmospheric, ambient parts here and there as well
*
Immortal Technique* - _Revolutionary Vol. 2_ has great lyrics, songs like You Never Know are really thought-provoking; one of the few hip-hop groups that are actually good


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a fantastic album and you should listen to it right now.

Sounds sort of like Soundgarden or A Perfect Circle. Grungy space rock, but better.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 30, 2010)

I meant to check that album out ever since I read "Nurse who loved me" on the APC album Thirteenth step was a cover, but I've not been able to find it


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 30, 2010)

Tarvos said:


> I meant to check that album out ever since I read "Nurse who loved me" on the APC album Thirteenth step was a cover, but I've not been able to find it


Yep, the Nurse Who Loved Me is a cover! I'd dare say that Failure is even better than APC. (This being my opinion you'll probably disagree, but maybe not.) It's about twelve dollars on Amazon, if you want to buy it from there.

Also yes I know the cover looks like something off of an NES-era Megaman game BUT THE ALBUM IS AWESOME ANYWAY.

~~~

Also, Chapterhouse. I can't recommend them enough! Like every shoegaze band they get overshadowed by My Bloody Valentine but they're just as good if not better. They're less noisy than MBV but more melodic and embraceable. Whirlpool is one of my favorite albums and it's definitely worth a listen.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Dec 30, 2010)

*Sufjan Stephens* - My English teacher burned me two CDs of his music and I got hooked immediately. I couldn't pin him down to anyone genre but "John Wayne Gacy, Jr.", "Futile Devices" and "To Be Alone With You" would be the stand-out tracks for me.

*Cee-Lo Green* - Downloaded his new album after getting into "Fuck You" and was really impressed; he's a classy, sassy funkmaster of soul. "Fuck You", "It's OK", "Wildflower" and "Bright Lights, Bigger City" really do it for me.

*Olly Murs* - For an X Factor runner-up, I was really impressed by his debut singles "Please Don't Let Me Go" and "Thinking of Me". Still waiting to download his album but expecting good things.


----------



## benwayshouse (Jan 2, 2011)

Squarewalker said:


> *Deerhunter* - just brilliant stuff, _Microcastle_ is my favourite album from them currently


this is just... so _presh_. i want you.

good music i discovered recently...

AIR - a french electronic group. they get lopped with daft punk a lot, but that's by no means a good comparison. AIR is very downtempo music compared to daft punk's dance music. they're good for when you want to mellow out. i used to not be into them, but i picked them up on a whim and now i realize i really enjoy them.


----------



## Fireworks (Jan 2, 2011)

yeah, Deerhunter rule so much

also just discovered:
*Lunatic Soul* - Riverside frontman's solo project, just listened to his first self-titled album and it's atmospheric artsy prog rock with some nice riffs and a moodlifter piano, the way I like it; Summerland and Near Life Experience are excellent songs. Definitely going to get his second s/t album asap.

*Swans* - Didn't like their _Children Of God_ album that much, then someone recommended me to get _Filth_. Slow but really heavy, mindblowing industrial stuff.

*Tame Impala* - Also got recommended this band's 2010 release, and it's rather amazing. For people who like "neo"prog / "neo"psychedelic music.

*Saltillo* - Their _Ganglion_ album is glitchy electronica with an entire orchestra backing it all up.

*Bullets In Madison* - They're very atmospheric, orchestral and overly melodic; took me a while to find their _If I Were A Neutron Star_ album, and it was definitely worth looking for. Recommended for people who like Broken Social Scene, Sigur Rós, Radiohead, M83, The National and such.

*Bathory* - Good black metal, enjoying their _Blood, Fire, Death_ album.


----------



## Erif (Jan 2, 2011)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> *Sufjan Stephens* - My English teacher burned me two CDs of his music and I got hooked immediately. I couldn't pin him down to anyone genre but "John Wayne Gacy, Jr.", "Futile Devices" and "To Be Alone With You" would be the stand-out tracks for me.


Indie, perhaps? lol, he's pretty versatile, so it's hard to say. Enjoy Your Rabbit it completely different from his other albums, as it relies heavily on electronic elements, and no singing. If you liked Illinois, I reccommend Greetings From Michigan: The Great Lakes State. Personally my favorite album. A Sun Came! is also very good. 

ANYWAYS

There are a bunch of new artists I've been listening to lately. I listened to my first Modest Mouse album, which happens to be their debut album This is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About, and I really enjoyed. I'll be listening to more from then in the next few months. I also listened to my first Radiohead album, O.K. Computer. I never understood the hype about these guys, but that album was really amazing. 

Other artists I've taken a liking to: Bon Iver, The Morning Benders, Belle & Sebastian, *Black Keys*, Fleet Foxes, Grizzly Bear, etc. I really love The Black Keys, I've already listened to four of their albums. 

Also, I'm continuing to expand my selection of classic rock, and I've recently discovered Canned Heat and Jefferson Airplane. Well, I knew about Jefferson Airplane, but I didn't think much of them until I listened to Surrealistic Pillow and Bless Its Pointed Little Head. Absolutely amazing. Canned Heat is also a pretty awesome blues/rock group.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 3, 2011)

OK Computer is a top 10 album of all time


----------



## Erif (Jan 3, 2011)

According to you?


----------



## benwayshouse (Jan 3, 2011)

i saw swans and chapterhouse in the posts previously. i approve. i approve greatly. and i'd like to point out that it's sufjan _stevens_ and not _stephens_. he pretty much rules, though, from what i understand.

i'm listening to yo la tengo and i really enjoy _painful_. i love the vibe that the first version of "big day coming" gives off. it's really blissful.

another band i've really fallen in love with is antony and the johnsons. it's like chamber pop, i guess. very informed by jazz and soul. listen to this song and see how you feel from there.

other cool musicians i've grown to love are joanna newsom and jim o'rourke. i can't describe them in words, but they are very nifty musicians and i totally recommend that you listen to their music just to see what it's like. they are both very unique.


----------



## speedblader03 (Jan 3, 2011)

I just started listening to Funtastic Power! (the exclamation point is part of the name).  Many people just know about the popular Sparta Remix by him, but he also has a lot of other good songs.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 4, 2011)

Erif said:


> Tarvos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will be hard-pressed to find a person who doesn't think positively of this album.


----------



## Zhu Que (Jan 4, 2011)

Classical-crossover violin quartet, Bond


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 4, 2011)

Erif said:


> According to you?


Not just me but millions of other people as well. This album is generally very critically acclaimed. It had to grow on me though


----------

